

Improve Your Page Performance With Lazy Loading - edw519
http://www.digital-web.com/articles/improve_page_performance_with_lazy_loading/

======
axod
This could be summarized as: "You can use XMLHttpRequests to send more code,
and then eval it."

It's a good idea, and can work pretty well in practice. Do things like this
really need to be called out and given pattern names etc though? :/ Patterns
suck.

~~~
lincolnq
I wouldn't agree that patterns suck.

When they restrict the way people think, that's bad. I don't think that good
programmers tend to fall into that trap, though. Instead, patterns are simply
abstraction, and naming a pattern is simply giving a name to the function or
macro or whatever that you're defining.

I guess the difference is that patterns tend to require humans to duplicate
the abstraction manually, which does suck. But that's what you get for using a
poor programming language. :)

In this case, the 'pattern' could be implemented by a function call, I think.
I believe you should use a language where this is always possible. (Does such
a language exist?)

